# Blind Reconization



## CanadaCube (Jul 15, 2008)

I Decided to learn Pochmann For Edges (UB=A BU=B....) How should I learn So I Can Memorize all Places. For Example, How Can I look at a edge and Immediately Know What Letter It Is?


----------



## Simboubou (Jul 15, 2008)

...practice.


----------



## alexc (Jul 15, 2008)

Practice is really the only thing you can do. Make up a letter system and then just practice it until it becomes fluent.


----------



## sslivigo (Aug 1, 2008)

*good friend*

He is a good friend that speaks well of us behind our backs.*.*.　　/~ .~\　　/~　~\　　/~ .~\　　/~　~\ ***　 '　　　`\/'　　　*　'　　　`\/'　　　* 　V　 (　MY LOEV TO YOU.*)(　　　　　　　 . *) /\|/\　\　　 wow gold,　 .*./ \　wow gold, *./ 　|　　 `\ .　　　. .*/'一　`\ .　　　. .*/' 　|　　　 `\ * .*. */' _　　_ `\ * .*. */' 　　　　　　`\ * */'　( `\/'*)　`\ * */' wow gold,　　　　　　　`\/'　　 \　 */'　　`\/' 　　　　　　　　　　　　`\/'wow gold,wow gold,*


----------



## shelley (Aug 2, 2008)

Yep. Practice. There are no shortcuts.
Also can somebody delete those ugly spam messages?


----------

